# book on demand



## laur&a

Hi,
how do you translate into Czech "book /print on demand" or you use the Englis term ? 
Do you have your Czech sites or use international sites like "Lulu"?
Thanks


----------



## Mejsy

In Czech you can say "Knihy na objednávku" or "Knihy na vyžádání" or "vydávání knih na zakázku", but I would say that "books on demand" is used more.


----------



## laur&a

Mejsy said:


> In Czech you can say "Knihy na objednávku".


Thanks, Mejsy, do you have a Czech site? 

P.S.  I got no reply in that subforum, but I suppose in slovak is the same


----------



## Mejsy

I don't know a Czech site.
May be on this site you can find some old Czech books digitalized from Czech libraries: http://search.books2ebooks.eu/


----------



## laur&a

Thank you , Meisy


----------

